# Trying To Doctor a Bridgeport



## gapi (Sep 4, 2014)

On a new job I have fell into a shop of goodies that need TLC. I need help.

I'll start with the BP mill. 

I had to replace the Hi-Neutral-Lo selector arm, repairing wiring and replacing the fuse holder in the the X-axis auto feed. She is good.

The Y-axis will not respond. The fuse is OK in the box on the side of the mill but the power indicator bulb is gone and the socket is toast, and a preliminary test meter probe under the POT and Rapid Traverse shows we have voltage.

Does anyone have experience trouble shooting this Y-Axis for a bad motor or POT, or..........

Below are some pics. If you need anything else please ask. If you have a link to a manual 

If I can get this I can move to the errors in the FAGOR   Innova 20i-T   2 axis Lathe kit. Thanks!


----------



## xalky (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd try jumping power directly to the motor first, if you can figure out how to do that, to see if you get any response.  Then at least you can narrow it down to the controls. If the motor is toast, then it might not be worth fixing.


----------



## fastback (Sep 4, 2014)

I would guess that the motor is DC it may be a little tough to jump out.  Make sure that oil has not gotten down into the windings.  You may just want to pull the motor and have it checked to make sure it works.

Paul


----------



## gapi (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. We will do it and I'll get back.


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 5, 2014)

Also check that the stop switch that contacts the table stops is not stuck as they sometimes get gunked up with dried coolant or cutting oil.


----------



## gapi (Sep 26, 2014)

Just letting you guys know the Y axis feed system is not on the front burner if you know what I mean. So this thread will be idle a while.


----------

